

Personalized Search at eBay - insights on buying and auctions - zengr
http://www.ebaytechblog.com/2011/10/24/personalized-search-at-ebay/

======
lien
i was a powerseller on ebay but decided to stop logging onto ebay 2007, when
meg whitman issued that huge price hike. sorry, bad business decision. why
should i use ebay if i could list everything on Craigslist for free? plus with
the huge price hike i was losing money.

